# Curcumin for Muscle Growth



## d2r2ddd (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's what you need to know...

• Curcumin displays anti-catabolic effects.

• Curcumin can optimize the effects of insulin.

• Curcumin has been shown to reduce estrogen levels, which could lead to increased Testosterone levels.

T NATION | Curcumin for Muscle Growth

sounds good to include during "OFF" cycle ....


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 7, 2013)

I take it year round. You need to get BCM-95 curcumin as that has the highest oral bioavailability and is what has been used in studies. The life extension brand, super bio curcumin is what I take.

Dr. Scott Stevenson did a very in depth article on curcumin on John meadows website and it honestly seems this guy is taking stuff from Scott...


----------



## tripletotal (Oct 7, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I take it year round. You need to get BCM-95 curcumin as that has the highest oral bioavailability and is what has been used in studies. The life extension brand, super bio curcumin is what I take.
> 
> Dr. Scott Stevenson did a very in depth article on curcumin on John meadows website and it honestly seems this guy is taking stuff from Scott...



I find that brand is in 400mg capsules. What dosage do you recommend, Atom? The t nation article mentions 80-750mg. It doesn't say, but I'm guessing they mean per day.

Thanks!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Oct 7, 2013)

I m using this


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 7, 2013)

interesting. thanks


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 7, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I find that brand is in 400mg capsules. What dosage do you recommend, Atom? The t nation article mentions 80-750mg. It doesn't say, but I'm guessing they mean per day.
> 
> Thanks!



The Tnation article is so poorly researched it is disgusting. Scott's article has 71 references, that us a well researched article.

Scott references a study that showed curcumin dosed high (equivalent to 2mg/day in a 220lb guy) exhibited the anti-catabolic properties mentioned as well as the numerous other benefits. Check out John's site


----------



## tripletotal (Oct 7, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> The Tnation article is so poorly researched it is disgusting. Scott's article has 71 references, that us a well researched article.
> 
> Scott references a study that showed curcumin dosed high (equivalent to 2mg/day in a 220lb guy) exhibited the anti-catabolic properties mentioned as well as the numerous other benefits. Check out John's site



I love mountain dog. Actually got a membership a while back and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh, and that article does not even mention BCM-95....wow, considering that is the researched form of curcumin.  BCM-95 has a 96% oral bio availability! I use 1,600mg/day.  If you read Scott's write up you will see the far reaching benefits


----------



## tripletotal (Oct 7, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Oh, and that article does not even mention BCM-95....wow, considering that is the researched form of curcumin.  BCM-95 has a 96% oral bio availability! I use 1,600mg/day.  If you read Scott's write up you will see the far reaching benefits



Until I read his article, I was considering injectable. Now I'm going with bcm-95.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 8, 2013)

Yepp i have same as Atom ..seems to be a great anti inflammatory compound..


----------



## tripletotal (Oct 12, 2013)

Got mine! 4 caps a day...research starts immediately.


----------



## tripletotal (Oct 13, 2013)

And now...curcumin to replace condoms! Lol

http://www2.macleans.ca/2013/03/18/mellow-yellow/


----------



## d2r2ddd (Oct 13, 2013)

Curcumin lubricating gel


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 13, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> Curcumin lubricating gel



Yepp!! The new Indian Spring Roll.. Maker'  scream..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 4, 2013)

Finally. ....


----------

